# Drawing Packages



## mosaix (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a member of the 'friends' of the local library. We're going to have hessian bags printed with a 'friends' logo and sell them at local second hand book sales. 

The company that do the printing charge a fortune for the design so we're trying to do it for ourselves and let them have an electronic 'image'. 

Anyone any experience with this kind of software? Basically we're thinking of a coloured oval with the words 'Use It' in the centre. This would be surrounded by the words 'Friends Of Town X Library' and then underneath the words 'Supported by XYZ Company, Town X'.

I've tried 'Paint' and 'Draw' in Word and find them both unfathomable (maybe if I had a couple of weeks I'd get the hang of it).

Any ideas? Any advice?


----------



## alchemist (Jul 16, 2012)

The oval and words within, above and below could be done fairly easily on Paint. If you want the words above and below to curve like the oval, then Wordart may be the way forward there.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd be quite happy to do it for you if you tell me what exactly you want. It would be a quick job for me. 


I'm not at home now, but if you PM me I'll respond later... if you like.


----------



## Metryq (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you know what sort of "electronic image" is needed? This sort of thing is generally done with vector art apps, like Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 16, 2012)

alchemist said:


> The oval and words within, above and below could be done fairly easily on Paint. If you want the words above and below to curve like the oval, then Wordart may be the way forward there.



That's exactly what I've been having trouble with, Alc. I'll have a search for Wordart and see what I come up with. Thanks.



Leisha said:


> I'd be quite happy to do it for you if you tell me what exactly you want. It would be a quick job for me.
> 
> 
> I'm not at home now, but if you PM me I'll respond later... if you like.



Thanks, Leisha. Most grateful. I'll PM you soon. 



Metryq said:


> Do you know what sort of "electronic image" is  needed? This sort of thing is generally done with vector art apps, like  Adobe Illustrator.



I suppose that's the first thing I should have found out.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 17, 2012)

They'll almost certainly accept a simple JPEG or better TIFF image either of which can be worked on by most packages. We send a fair bit of stuff to printers (in Germany actually) and just email the image to them (I'm afraid I'm not the one that does it). The key thing is usually what resolution image you need, which you should certainly figure before starting.


----------

